

Google's Nexus 9 is made by HTC and coming very soon - SuperbCrew
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/22/6819129/google-nexus-9-is-made-by-htc-and-coming-very-soon

======
lprez
I wonder for how long will Google be able to keep its version scheme for the
Nexus program. I guess Nexus 6 and 8/9 will be the end of the road.

